# Photo Attachments... Thumbnails?



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it just me?

Every time I go to attach a photo now it comes up as a thumbnail instead. Has something changed??


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

i'd imagine it'll be an update on the forum software, designed so pages take less time to load.... ya can still click the pic tho


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes, it was changed so that when people post multiple photos it is easier to view them.

Iit should make the threads with lots of images faster to load.

L


----------

